# eyes/sauger



## walleyewrangler13

anybody catching them at the dams near east liverpool area?


----------



## walleyewrangler13

on the ohiosportsman site i was told to go to the cumberland dam. does anybody have any tips or info for me at that dam? thanks


----------



## wildman

Those guys on the Ohiosportsman site don't know anything. LOL

I to am waiting for the good reports to come. different dam though


----------



## walleyewrangler13

well hopefully someone knows. im dying to catch an eye. what dam are you wanting reports for?


----------



## snake69

Haven't been down since the 1st or 2nd week of Dec and limited out 3 times in 3 trips. Take 3/8 and 1/4 oz jigs and spoons. Use spoons up close to the wall and the jigs when you throw out. Won't hurt to tip jigs and twisters with minnows! Top 3 colors of twisters are chartreuse, white and yellow in that order. if ya do good, let us know. They should still be in there pretty thick. If I can be of help, let me know....I fish it regular when the boat has been winterized and ice isn't ready!!


----------



## walleyewrangler13

snake69 said:


> Haven't been down since the 1st or 2nd week of Dec and limited out 3 times in 3 trips. Take 3/8 and 1/4 oz jigs and spoons. Use spoons up close to the wall and the jigs when you throw out. Won't hurt to tip jigs and twisters with minnows! Top 3 colors of twisters are chartreuse, white and yellow in that order. if ya do good, let us know. They should still be in there pretty thick. If I can be of help, let me know....I fish it regular when the boat has been winterized and ice isn't ready!!


thanks snake, were planning on heading down this saturday if its not too cold. i will post back how we do.


----------



## snake69

I'll look forward to it. One of my favorite places to fish. Seen 10# eyes come out of there on 2 different occassions. And too many 4,5 and 6 lbers to count. Not counting the sauger and saugeye and every other species you can think of. If you catch a crappie there, you can bet it'll be 15+ inches!!


----------



## alwayssnagged

I might be crazy but, Im going to put the boat in tomorrow and check some creek mouths. They are going to start staging sooner or later.


----------



## eyecatcher929

Be carefull out there if you do put you boat in. Been seeing alot of chunk ice out there and with the cold temps the last couple days there is bound to be even more now.


----------



## wildman

I am waiting for some good reports at meldahl really it is to early for me to get out. when the fish start maybe it will motivate me.lol


----------



## alwayssnagged

Well after 45mins of bustin ice with the paddle and anchor I finially gave up and went home. I'll be ice fishin Belmont lake tomorrow and try the river again on Monday.


----------



## eyecatcher929

I went down to New Cumberland today for a little while on the Ohio side. Not a single bite, but i didn't stay real long. To cold and windy and the water level is way too low.


----------



## Small Town Country Boys

Cant wait till the bite starts up at pike island.


----------



## walleyewrangler13

eyecatcher929 said:


> I went down to New Cumberland today for a little while on the Ohio side. Not a single bite, but i didn't stay real long. To cold and windy and the water level is way too low.


did you fish right below the dam or somewhere else?


----------



## walleyewrangler13

Small Town Country Boys said:


> Cant wait till the bite starts up at pike island.


when does that bite usually start?


----------



## alwayssnagged

If you can catch good water, I've caught walleye and sauger up the creeks in late march. I figure the prespawn feed should start soon


----------



## walleyewrangler13

alwayssnagged said:


> If you can catch good water, I've caught walleye and sauger up the creeks in late march. I figure the prespawn feed should start soon


hopefully there are some staged up near the dam. heading there sunday. looks to be a good day. hope they are biting on the wv side.


----------



## lip_jerkur

I'll see ya there on the new cumberland side. Hopefully the eyes will cooperate with us. Its gonna be in the 50's sat.


----------



## Metzie

Warm weather really gets the blood flowing. Sure hope the river levels are good this year. Last year it went up and stayed up. Hope to get down to NC sometime this week.


----------



## snake69

Hate to tell ya,but the bite started awhile ago. I've had my best yr ever at Cumberland. In early December, I made 3 trips in 9 days. In those 3 trips, I limited out all 3 times...quickest was a bit over 2 hrs and the most was about 4 hrs. Now I've been fishin' there for almost 10 yrs and feel I know the river and it's moods pretty well, but in all these years have never had that many limits in one season. let alone 3 times in 9 days...that's really the only way I can put it to ya. Within a week of that, I made 2 trips to Pike and got skunked both times! I should be at Cumberland on Wed or Thurs, and surely on Sat and/or Sun. Bout all I can say!! Forgot one thing...:River levels permitting!!!


----------



## walleyewrangler13

just got back from fishing all day, went to cumberland a nothing but a bunch of snags. also went to milton spillway. had a couple bites but didnt hook into any. just a couple more weeks.


----------



## Metzie

Fished NC this morning from 7-10. Nothing other than maybe one hit that cut my braid. River is low and clear! It wont be long.


----------



## Metzie

Snake... We need to hook up sometime. I see your post and would like to put a name to the face. I see your in Canton. You make that trip clear down here a lot. Let me know when you are going again. Maybe we can hook up. My schedule is pretty flexible.
Todd


----------



## freakofnature13

Fished the cumberland from around 10 to 1..5 of us.. nothing but snags didnt even bump a fish.. wind was horrible and the water was low from what ive learned about it.. i coudlnt get my jig very far out.. lost a lot of tackle.. worse than maumee.


----------



## alwayssnagged

I just got off the river, same thing wind, wind, wind. Did mark alot of fish on structure and some suspended fish. A bite was hard to come by. Oh well, at least had the boat out "beats working"


----------



## snake69

Metzie,
I'll be down there Weds, barring any unforeseen circumstances, which seem to happen at this household alot. But being I've only got a week to fish before I get surgery on my *"fishing elbow". *I also plan on being there this weekend at least one day. Won't know until Fri for that.
Freak,
I checked the wind speed and direction after you got to Cumberland. That would've been rough. A strong SW wind. It's not bad when it's at your back: out of the east, especially *SE*!! 
To both of ya, I've had days where this one particular green, called Erie Green by Kaitlins was the only thing working. I had a pack and no one could catch fish but me, I started passing them out and *everyone* started catching. I've also had days where it seemed like everyone *but me* was catching fish. If ya ask me, there in there. And it's rare, very rare for me to get my lazy arse out of bed and be down there before sunup, that's for sure!!


----------



## freakofnature13

Snake u nailed it on the head.. thats what made it rough the darn wind... it was right in ur face.. i about got blown off the concrete deal and im 180 lbs. man it was rough deal there.. fished my butt off tho.. ill know to try and check the wind reports before makin another trip.. You seem to know the river very well ill have to get with ya sometime gluck when u go wed. and let me know how ya do..


----------



## snake69

Freak,
As I mentioned, things come up here that I'm not aware of. ya figure I told her days ago about my plan to come down today. Wake up and got a kid home from school...has to go to the doc. I can't fish. Thought I'd go tomorrow despite the winds. Well, found her a decent car,( which will solve soooo many of my problems) but the problem is, if I don't snatch it up tomorrow, someone else wil! So, once again.....no fishing and surgery is VERY close. Gonna shoot for Sun and/or Mon. Oh well, when I make it, I'll be posting!


----------



## eyecatcher929

Well i went down to NC on the Ohio side and did pretty well with a buddy of mine. Was there on tuesday, caught 3 sauger aroung 3 pounds and 1 smaller 1. I only fished an 1 1/2 hrs. My buddy stayed longer and caught 5 more but not alot of size, but were decent. He also went yesterday and caught 2 walleyes, 1 around 5 pounds the other a little smaller. Also 12 more decent size 1's. Don't know how long he fished though. He went today too but haven't heard the report yet on how he did all together. Will let you guys know when i know. I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## walleyewrangler13

what were you using? and where at on ohio side?


----------



## eyecatcher929

Twisters tipped with a minnie, and tucked right up agianst the locks. Here are some pics.


----------



## walleyewrangler13

thats a nice eye! looks like we might be headed there in the morning instead of milton. just jigging?


----------



## snake69

Well, once again I'm gonna shoot for tomorrow. got my stuff packed, coffee set....but...........our 17 seems to have disappeared. Hers not mine, but I've raised him for 11.5 yrs. she says she can handle it, but I'll see how she is in the morning, if she needs my support...I'll stay home. I'm thinking she's really had it with him, so hopefully I'll be headed down in the morning. Last good day before surgery...so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! May see ya in the morning...


----------



## Doboy

Yo eyecatcher929,

Thanks for the reports, Are those Yesterdays Pics? Awesome.
Please keep us posted,,, we can't seem to find a way to fish,,, 
ONLY READ FISH!!
Where are you getting your live bait?

We would have been there today!!!
*&^%$#@ DARN WIND!

Hello snake69,,, BUMMER on the '17'. Hope everything works out right.
We'll all get down there SOME HOW.

The creeks are coming near 'high water' warnings, but the river projections aren't looking TOO bag???

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1"


----------



## puregreen

A couple buddys and i are wantin to come down and catch some fish probably next weekend just lookin for some public spot dont want anybodys hot spot just tryin to cure some cabin fever. Any help would be appreciated. Probably come down fri nite stay the nigth fish sat Thanks guys


----------



## snake69

Actually had a great day. After dropping her off regarding her son, headed to the river...never got started till about 10:10 and within 35 min or so, I had my 3 keepers for the day, two eyes about 21.5 to 22" and one sauger 17". Now I did catch 3 more eyes, one 17", one 19" and not sure about the other, guessing about 18" , but it didn't matter as I had my limit early on the eyes. Fished about 4.5 hrs total! Just couldn't get a sauger to save my arse. Usually it's the other way around. But other than the wind, it was a stupendous day to be out, as compared to say.....work or some other crappy activity!!  Will be back down Sun and/or Mon!! See ya!


----------



## walleyewrangler13

snake, west virginia side?


----------



## Doboy

walleyewrangler13 said:


> snake, west virginia side?


Yo, Snake.
You couldn't have been on the WV side with all that wind???
Bummer if you were,,, That's the only reason we didn't go!

Are there somewhat easy to get to spots on the Ohio side bank?
If so, how far from the end of the lock wall,,, Parking?
My fishing bud has a bad knee and it's very hard for him to get down those big rocks,,, MAN! We "oldtimers' could use some fishing peirs at Cumberland!
HINT-HINT-HINT!! (Nice overlook up on the hill, though! )
MORE INFO PLEASE? PM us Please

Thanks, & Good Luck


----------



## flyrod

hello fishermen, thinking about fishing cumberland dam ,first time any help ,comming from akron, ty and good luck flyrod


----------



## snake69

Yep, WV side...only side I fish. I've tried Ohio side(Stratton, OH) and never got anything but a mud puppy. Now I've been told they put a fence up or something so you can't even fish there..don't know. I was told once by an ol timer/local that that is a great spot, late Feb/early March, but I never tried.
Oh yeah, it was a very windy day and had it to myself for most of my time there. In between the gusts is when I would get my fish as the jig/twister was able to do it's job:go to the bottom. When it would blow as it did, jig just wouldn't get down, that wind would put one heck of a bow in my line. Now the river is so high, doesn't look like I'll be able to make it back down before Weds's elbow surgery!! May have to think about Pike!!


----------



## bnt55

Nice job snake69! I fished all over the Markland Pool today and couldnt get a bite to save my life, fished creek mouths and creeks with nothing to show. Water was 41-42 degrees and somewhat stained, used jigs tipped with minnows. Sauger fishing sucks this year so far.


----------



## puregreen

Are you in a boat or shore fishin? Im hopin to make there next weekend, gotta drive around two an half hours from what im told thanks


----------



## GULPisgreat

i know they had just finished up some work at Ohio side of cumberland dam but at the time it was still open fishing until you got up to the currogated metal wall. did they fence that part off or the whole area? are you aloud to park on the side of the road still or do you have to use the parking lot across the street? please post and let me know. Im headeddown next sunday, 27th.


----------



## snake69

Puregreen, 
Shore fishin' for now. Boat is still winterized for now. What d'ya mean ya gotta drive 2.5 hrs? I'm assuming because of where ya live........?
Gulp,
My understanding is they put a fence right along the road where everyone used to park. Don't take my word for it as I haven't seen it, I fish the other side. Maybe a local will clue us in. I know several people from Wellsville and Stuebenville are on here, so they should be able to tell us.


----------



## puregreen

Ya live in Mansfield never been to the river fishin before got cabin fever bad hopefully next weekend can wet a line


----------



## walleyes069

hey nice fish did yea get them at pike or cumberland?


----------



## snake69

Cumberland! I'll fish Cumberland 100 times to every one time at Pike and mainly 2 reasons:crowd and driving time,. May be at Cumberland early tomorrow if the river comes down quick enough(and I really doubt it!! Not looking promising.....) and the lock & dam guys tell me the WV wicket is closed and if not, I'll be at Pike late tomorrow night.


----------



## puterdude

Snake,sounds like a nice catch,kudos on getting on them.Good Luck with the elbow surgery coming up as well.Get it fixed & ready for the fishing season,at least the warmer part of it,as it sounds you don't stop even during the winter


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Where is pike dam at near what town


----------



## snake69

Pike Island is in the town of Yorkville OH. About 40 min south of New Cumberland.
Puterdude, For the most part, I fish every weekend, year round. Put the boat away Thanksgiving week and if I haven't started hittin the river up to that point, then I'll start. Do that, river heights permitting, until we get ice, When the ice gets bad, back to the river until the ice is gone and get the boats back out. This year will be a bit different though. But I'll be out there soon enough....I hope! Doc says he wants me to make sure I use my elbow, well in my opinion, fishing will give lots of work(as long as I don't get carried away) and get me back in good shape sooner, rather than later! I will not attempt it though if he says not too!!


----------



## Procraftboats21

over 2800 views? are you kidding me?

so much for fishing down there in the spring with only a handful of guys like i did growing up.

on the bright side, thank god for snags and poor jig fisherman who get discouraged easily


----------



## Dinger

Don't you want to "see them do good?"

Ding <----slhao (silently laughing his arse off)


----------



## General

I'm living in marietta. I was wondering if where the Muskingum enters the Ohio might hold some fish?? I'd love to get out but the only places i can think of would be by devola damn. Any info would help.. Thanks guys


----------



## RiverKatt

Oh boo-hoo procraft...see ur still the same whinny baby!!!


----------



## Doboy

RiverKatt said:


> Oh boo-hoo procraft...see ur still the same whinny baby!!!


OHHH MAN!!! THANK YOU RiverKatt! WELL SAID

That kind of stuff just gives me more incentive to spew out every piece of advise/ help that I can! Down to the ROCK I'm Standing on!!

I'm not very good at this river stuff (right Snake?) YET.
We just got back into it after a 20 year lul.

Two 'old-timers' pulled me off the street and taught me to fish & Hunt.
They showed me 100 spots,,, & How, Where, When.
Kinda saved my LIFE. MAN THAT FELT GOOD!! (still does)

NOW when I see or hear a person trying to be GREEDY, especially towards other LOVERS of a sport, to the point of calling a HELPFULL PERSON DOWN!,
IT JUST MAKES ME GAG!

Yo, RiverKatt,,, I see he has 2,100 racked up! 
I wonder if that's to pick up usefull info for himself, 
or to RAG on 'BROTHERS'.

PS. THANKS AGAIN Snake, Some of us really appreciate the time YOU spend HELPING OTHERS!
I'll buy you a 'BEER' anytime


----------



## freakofnature13

Thanks to all that speak their minds to a professional level.. thanks doboy and riverkat..I got a good smile out of readin this thread.. thank god for snags is right! That my friend is where the fish like to hold up.. couldnt tell ya how many times i pulled out of a snag and said "There he is" lol.. ahh the love we have for eachother.. it brings us together haha  

Lose 30 jigs 20$....catch a walleye/saugeye/sauger...priceless..


----------



## Eric E

General said:


> I'm living in marietta. I was wondering if where the Muskingum enters the Ohio might hold some fish?? I'd love to get out but the only places i can think of would be by devola damn. Any info would help.. Thanks guys


I grew up down there, never really had any luck there. Had good luck at devola dam, but that was before they redid it.



sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Went Down Sat Morning It was running fast and Hard West virginia side 2 gates open and No Luck on Ohio Side at Cumberland DAM This rain and run off aint gonna Help till later this week MY THOUGHTS


----------



## walleyewrangler13

yeah it was really bad on sunday too. not fishable.


----------



## eyecatcher929

walleyewrangler13 said:


> yeah it was really bad on sunday too. not fishable.


I was down there on saturday and ended up with 6 keepers, was tough sleddin though. Sunday was a good day, river went down 10 feet and my buddy caught 15 keepers and let them all go. He just wanted to take his daughter and didn't feel like cleaning any fish. He only fished a couple hours on sunday.


----------



## walleyewrangler13

eyecatcher929 said:


> I was down there on saturday and ended up with 6 keepers, was tough sleddin though. Sunday was a good day, river went down 10 feet and my buddy caught 15 keepers and let them all go. He just wanted to take his daughter and didn't feel like cleaning any fish. He only fished a couple hours on sunday.


im guessing you were fishing on the ohio side?


----------



## RiverKatt

Heard there was a 10 lber caught at the locks sometime last month. Don't know how true, heard it from a friend who heard from a friend and so on. Depends on how many times the story was relayed to how much the fish grew...suppose to be a young boy and his dad were down there and the boy caught it. Having it mounted i heard. Anybody else hear anything about this?

Procraft it wasn't you was it...since it seems your the only one who can fish a jig and minnow around all them rocks...


----------



## Procraftboats21

nah, last ten pounder we got on the wall is the one dad caught in spring of '02.

I see you can't speak your mind on here without getting bashed, so i'll take the brunt of it.


----------



## JCoeRBK

Its terribly clear to me all of a sudden why we have to constantly pick up bait containers, stringers, minnow "buckets" and trash along our closest waterway. at 3k + views, you wont be able to drive down 7 soon. Procraft is merely stating there is a fine line between saying hey guys, caught em today, and creating a OGF online HOTMAPS. I can tell you first hand he is and will be the first off the couch to bring people into the sport, and help it continue into the future. no boo hoo'ing. Police your waters. yeestadeee


----------



## Procraftboats21

I can understand ogf is for sharing information but theres gotta be a limit here, its elbow to elbow on the weekends during the run.

and not to blame this site fully but how does it go from less than 10 guys in the spring to 50+??


----------



## freakofnature13

10lber? mounted? lol i fillet those ones...

riverkatt ive fished there quite a bit when i could and when i wasnt there my buddys were.. I have yet to see a 10lber caught down there.. and they have yet to see any either. 4s maybe a 5 or 2.. but not sayin it wasnt caught.. cus i know their in there. I too have heard the same thing you have only diff ya know the 10s 11s 12s..maybe a 6 lber and someone thought it was a 10.. could be one of those deals. or maybe they were truly caught.. i wouldnt doubt it tho. i got a 7n half. biggest ive yet to see be caught in person. maybe im just there on the wrong time. cant wait to get back down there and inflate the site with pictures! Nothin more that i love than backin up a report with pics


----------



## walleyewrangler13

id like to see this eye.


----------



## Procraftboats21

ask and you shall recieve

 

Spring of 2002, 30'' 10lbs

Mounted by Pine Hollow Taxidermy by Guilford Lake.


----------



## Small Town Country Boys

You fish creek mouths with jigs too, likr fishing the dams?


----------



## beans

A buddy and myself were trolling below willow island dam last november 3 days before thanksgiving and he caught a 30 inch walleye his scales didnt work but I know it was a least 10 lbs and probably more it was fat. Biggest walleye I've ever seen othere than a magazine. I thought it was a muskie when it 1st broke the surface.


----------



## Procraftboats21

creek mouths are just as good as tailwaters and in some cases better. when it gets to crowded below the dams we head for the creek mouths. 

Alot of times there is a mudline where it enters the river and this can be exceptionally good.


----------



## RiverKatt

I've seen some real nice ones caught down there and even lost a pig or two myself...so a 10lber don't surprise me at all. Gotta love this river.
Procraft by all means speak your mind. Just don't understand why you think you and a few buddys should be the only ones who fish down there. It's not your river. And just because theres 3k+ veiws don't mean theres gonna be 3k fisherman down there. I've never seen more than 10 or 12 guys there at once and thats a big stretch of bank to fish on....


----------



## walleyewrangler13

i agree with you riverkatt. its not just down there that its elbow to elbow during the run(if it even is elbow to elbow, usually not). its like that almost anywhere you go. its just something all fisherman have to deal with.


----------



## eyecatcher929

For those that doubt the story as you call it about the 10 pounder caught at the river...well here is proof they are there and it was caught. Caught on 02/22/11 at New Cumberland, weighed 10 1/2 lbs., 28 1/2" long and 17 1/2" gerth. He went into the river to make sure it didn't get off. It was the third fish he caught that day which he ended up with his limit of keepers.


----------



## natedaniels

Has anyone been fishing since the water has been up. I tried the marina in wellsville had one one but the current ripped his face off i think and i lost it.I only fished for a few current was to strong at the time and with more rain its going to b a while b4 it slows down.O and im the guy who got the 10.5 lb eye.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

I was at the dam Today No Luck Muddy and Fast also fished under the Bridge during this afternoons rains No Luck there either was gonna try the marina behind MCDonalds but sign says no Fishing so went under the Bridge on 45 and at least stayed Dry ... It was about a foot deep under the bridge ...


----------



## freakofnature13

I think most of us were referring to the "10 and 12lbers" caught at pike..that weve been hearin of.. since that seems to be the more populated fishing area.. but nice to know there was a good fish caught up further..thanks for the report.. nice catch!


----------



## snake69

Have personally seen two 10# eyes pulled out of NC! 1 was kept and mounted, the other released, both guys are good friends of mine.(my buddy Steve will have the picture on him if he's there!) My best is still slightly under 5#'s. But i cannot honestly give you a count on how many 5,6 and 7 lb'ers I've witnessed being caught.....let's just say* ALOT*!!!


----------



## benpecc1

There's definitely truth to 30 inch Walleye at n/c...take this for proof: 30 inch, 10.5 lbs










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## benpecc1

Here's another picture of that same fish:










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## walleyewrangler13

wowwwww! now thats a nice eye.


----------

